# CNN Town Hall Gun Control Advocacy Mission



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Pretty surprised I didn't see a post about this here.
I know there aren't many fans of CNN around but there
are even news stories about it. My wife and I watched
about 25 of the 60 minutes last night. Very tough to 
stomach. Here were my takes:

First the children were unspeakably rude. They are 
getting away with it because their classmates are dead.
I don't excuse rudeness to a US Senator or anyone 
else on a public stage. That was such crap. 

Second wow can you say propaganda much? There is
even a report out this morning CNN denies that a student
was given a scripted question to read. He wanted to 
suggest arming teachers and they gave him a different
question.

Third; the LE representative needs to be fired. The NRA
rep pounded him with the 39 calls on the shooter over the
last year. He deflected to ban guns and the FBI had 2 
calls and did nothing. 39-2 really? How he can be 
allowed to keep his job I don't know.

I could rant on for a long time. The thing that is important
to note is the main stream media's full court anti gun
zealocy (is that a word) is on. We need to fight back
and I implore the NRA to politically engage. Do not wait
for the law suits. Do not depend on the damn lawyers.
The NRA needs to buy buses, make signs, and have the
same marches these zealots are. Or we will lose.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't watch but what you said is the same strategy the media is using in all their stories. They push ban under the guise of conversation. 

Obviously it's horrible for the victims and the families. My whole take on this thing after watching for a week it accountability. These people are advocating for the accountability of an inanimate object when really the accountability belongs to people. Kids today have no accountability for their actions, FBI and LE have no accountability for dropping the ball (numerous times) and the school and district have no accountability for not doing more to make sure those kids were safe from someone they knew was dangerous.

This is what our society has become. Criminals no longer fear being incarcerated....Little to know accountability for anyone's actions. Until we correct this we can't begin to correct the actual problem.

But really none of that matters because the Left doesn't want to solve the problem. They only want chaos and division to help move their agenda forward. Part of that agenda is banning guns.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry to say but the NRA will get lots of donations from this but won't do much at all. The higher ups will profit and they will compromise with a continued death of a million cuts. The NRA has been *A*bsent *w*ith *o*ut *l*eave in the whole of the American northeast for many years now. I joined GOA.

As far as *C*ommunist/*C*lintoon *N*ews *N*etwork, I'm glad I don't have cable ,and won't go to their website as it just gets me discouraged at the state of the American "media". Scripts/plants/censorship at CNN is disgusting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

These kids are not only being used by their handlers, but are also displaying a common characteristic of their generation - unrealistic self-importance.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sorry to say but the NRA will get lots of donations from this but won't do much at all. *The higher ups will profit and they will compromise with a continued death of a million cuts. The NRA has been Absent with out leave in the whole of the American northeast for many years now. I joined GOA.*
> 
> As far as *C*ommunist/*C*lintoon *N*ews *N*etwork, I'm glad I don't have cable ,and won't go to their website as it just gets me discouraged at the state of the American "media". Scripts/plants/censorship at CNN is disgusting.


The GOA, NRA or someone needs to act like Soros and 
the liberal gun grabbers. By this I mean they need to organize
bodies. They need to march. They need to rally. They need
to be scene and heard. Sitting back and waiting for our day
in court is ludicrous.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> These kids are not only being used by their handlers, but are also displaying a common characteristic of their generation - unrealistic self-importance.


Otherwise know as Narcissism. Quite right and a product of "helicopter parents," weak and immoral adults and public school poisoning. As far as "another" CNN Townhall, it is just staged propaganda meant to try to further push civil disarmament, but more importantly to distract from the left's corruption. Personally, I really hope that the commies make gun control a piece of their platform for 2018 elections.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And.....I am not saying tidal wave, but the GOP will retain control. Make no mistake that the 2018 midterms are pivotal. If the GOP retains control of the House and Senate (Senate is a shoe in), it will solidify that Trump's path is popular and further rejection of the commie left.



> Democrats have embraced gun control as their issue going into the 2018 issue, a repeat of 1994 when the issue fed a Republican tidal wave that gave them control of the House and Senate.


Democrats go all in for gun control as top 2018 issue


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> These kids are not only being used by their handlers, but are also displaying a common characteristic of their generation - unrealistic self-importance.


Thank You, Mr Rogers.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I want to hear from the NRA. I want to know what measures they are going to take to be proactive in a very public and effective display.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just from our conversations here I can already see Rules 1, 3, 5, 8, 9, 10 and 12 from Sal Alinsky's "12 Rules for Radicals" being used successfully.

Let's remember folks, we may have varying opinions but we're on the same team.

https://gangstalkingsurfers.wordpre...ng-to-divide-conquer-and-bring-about-the-nwo/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gunn said:


> Thank You, Mr Rogers.


I don't get it, Big Dan...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Dana....

“Where is the CNN Town Hall for Chicago? Where is the CNN Town Hall for Santcuary Cities?”


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> These kids are not only being used by their handlers, but are also displaying a common characteristic of their generation - unrealistic self-importance.


I place the blame on "internet fame". When reality TV started, people felt it was real, and that if that could be real, they too could one day achieve fame by being on such a show. Then YouTube became the "make myself a star" avenue for anyone with a camera and an internet connection. Suddenly, unimportant people could plaster their opinion on the internet, become "friends" with celebrities on Facebook, "tweet" with their "followers" on Twitter, and live in this self-reflecting world of their own making.

Is any of it real?
Nope. 
Still just as fake as that first run of "Survivor" so many years ago.

Does that matter?
Nope.

Everybody can be as famous as their self-absorbed delusion allows. These kids have grown up with the idea that a camera in their face is normal, and signifies their importance. Even more so when it's someone else's camera asking them for an opinion.
In walks CNN, camera and microphone in hand, willing and happy to assist with answers to questions that should really only be answered by adults, but we'll help the kids get through them. A bit of "guidance", some skillful editing, and *boom*, "Kids Say the Darnedest Things: Gun Control Special"

I can't blame the kids.
For the most part, kids are unwitting pawns in just about any discussion.
That doesn't seem to keep me from wanting to smack them for making ignorant, smart-ass remarks, though.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I didn't watch but what you said is the same strategy the media is using in all their stories. They push ban under the guise of conversation.
> 
> Obviously it's horrible for the victims and the families. My whole take on this thing after watching for a week it accountability. These people are advocating for the accountability of an inanimate object when really the accountability belongs to people. Kids today have no accountability for their actions, FBI and LE have no accountability for dropping the ball (numerous times) and the school and district have no accountability for not doing more to make sure those kids were safe from someone they knew was dangerous.
> 
> ...


This!!! This is exactly right. What has changed? The gun? Or is it the people? The youth of today? Or, could it be the lack of morals, accountability, and self aggrandizement? Could it be the breakdown of the family unit, and years of liberal indoctrination in our liberal socialist schools and Social media? That is where the heart of the matter is. And, it is there that we will find the solution to the problem. Ban the gun and they simply will turn to other methods of mayham. Of course, at it's core the left does not want a solution, they want the guns. CNN and the left are using these children, these useful idiots, as pawns to further the agenda.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> This!!! This is exactly right. What has changed? The gun? Or is it the people? The youth of today? Or, could it be the lack of morals, accountability, and self aggrandizement? Could it be the breakdown of the family unit, and years of liberal indoctrination in our liberal socialist schools and Social media? That is where the heart of the matter is. And, it is there that we will find the solution to the problem. Ban the gun and they simply will turn to other methods of mayham. Of course, at it's core the left does not want a solution, they want the guns. CNN and the left are using these children, these useful idiots, as pawns to further the agenda.


Also, if you've ever heard a Liberal deal with a child it's never the child's fault. They want to dig deeper and find "the root of the problem". Who treated you bad? Who doesn't pay attention to you? Why are you troubled? But when it comes to this it's "nope, guns fault. All because of gun. Gun bad".

Not sure about anyone else but that tells me a lot

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Time for all gun owners and believes in the second amendment to pony up and put their money where their mouths are. Yes , it’s said all the time but the gun banners will never go away and never make lasting peace with any compromise. One must write, call, fax, email state and federal legislators soon and often. Donate to NRA, NAGR and other guns rights organizations. I belong to three. NRA gets the Press. While some of you find it lacking and with reason it’s still number one in keeping the wolves at bay. Boost the others for completion sake so the NRA does the right thing or the others will eventually supperceed it. Do not be cowed by it’s insensitive right now. The communists/democrats never are.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Time for all gun owners and believes in the second amendment to pony up and put their money where their mouths are. Yes , it's said all the time but the gun banners will never go away and never make lasting peace with any compromise. One must write, call, fax, email state and federal legislators soon and often. Donate to NRA, NAGR and other guns rights organizations. I belong to three. NRA gets the Press. While some of you find it lacking and with reason it's still number one in keeping the wolves at bay. Boost the others for completion sake so the NRA does the right thing or the others will eventually supperceed it. Do not be cowed by it's insensitive right now. The communists/democrats never are.


Good points.

But not me NRA ever again. They shed crock tears for the ruby ridge family, then ran a FULL PAGE AD WITH LON HORIUCHI ( the guy who shot a mother holding her baby in the face, but "skillful" to miss the baby). That was an HS Precision ad . HS retracted Ad . NRA supported for FBI murder Horiuchi; I called the NRA when I got A FULL PAGE AD , in AMERICAN HUNTER MAG, with Horiuchi touting his skills. An HS Precision Ad.

The NRA, STOOD BY THE AD! Yes I had the email response but that computer is long dead if you wanted to see it. At least HS dumped the mother murdered ASAP

Enough said, NRA is about money, nothing else, just like the RINOs and Jackasses.........

Go to GOA


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Good points.
> 
> But not me NRA ever again. They shed crock tears for the ruby ridge family, then ran a FULL PAGE AD WITH LON HORIUCHI ( the guy who shot a mother holding her baby in the face, but "skillful" to miss the baby). That was an HS Precision ad . HS retracted Ad . NRA supported for FBI murder Horiuchi; I called the NRA when I got A FULL PAGE AD , in AMERICAN HUNTER MAG, with Horiuchi touting his skills. An HS Precision Ad.
> 
> ...


Makes me want to puke too. GOA (which I also belong to) needs to out grow the NRA financially and with influence. In the mean time I believe in using if you can not rehab the NRA to accomplish what needs done.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Time for all 2A/RTKBA supporters to cease Enabling Democrats by Voting Turd Party & Lie-bertarian for one election cycle (This Midterm Election)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Time for all 2A/RTKBA supporters to cease Enabling Democrats by Voting Turd Party & Lie-bertarian for one election cycle (This Midterm Election)


Are you McConnell's nephew? Your moronic "turd party" shit gets old. Why don't you see if the GOP has a message board. They'll love your blind allegiance.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I heard about it and quickly dismissed it. I spoke with my 17 year old. She was only upset at what Trump said the first day, about how the school. families and students failed each other for not speaking out.
We got through that then talked about how to fix it. Staff needs to be armed, or, at least thought to be as a deterrent.
We are getting to the point of forgetting the most critical part, Family. Families need to start raising their kids better. How, depends on many factors. Thats a whole other topic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rude little punk brats raised by weak idiot parents. 

Government entitled puswads the whole lot of them, they deserve exactly what they get.

MOLON LABE!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...=Feed:+Reuters/worldNews+(Reuters+World+News)

Straight from the propaganda of the Government once led by Chairman Mao who said political power comes from the barrel of a gun. Think long and hard on the implications of this. 60 million or so dead Chinese from this policy.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...=Feed:+Reuters/worldNews+(Reuters+World+News)
> 
> Straight from the propaganda of the Government once led by Chairman Mao who said political power comes from the barrel of a gun. Think long and hard on the implications of this. 60 million or so dead Chinese from this policy.


Leave it to the Chinese Reds to not understand the correlation between a "right to life" and the "right to defend your life".
The same country that enforced population control by murder...

A true bastion of human rights examples.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Chinese government has no respect for life at any stage. Unborn elderly or in between.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Are you McConnell's nephew? Your moronic "turd party" shit gets old. Why don't you see if the GOP has a message board. They'll love your blind allegiance.


I could go to Middle Left & Left leaning Boards and find you there & pester you instead but you would most likely be a Mod /Admin there too (The way you have a hard on for deriding Conservative Posters like me )


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Are you McConnell's nephew? Your moronic "turd party" shit gets old. Why don't you see if the GOP has a message board. They'll love your blind allegiance.


Third Party and "Other Party " voters only enable Democrats in almost all cases ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> I could go to Middle Left & Left leaning Boards and find you there & pester you instead but you would most likely be a Mod /Admin there too (The way you have a hard on for deriding Conservative Posters like me )


Your ignorance is overwhelming, broken record. 
Don't worry about me being a mod. 
Does Constitution Party sound liberal to you, Broken Record?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Third Party and "Other Party " voters only enable Democrats in almost all cases ...


Blind allegiance with the GOP allows them to be Establishment anti-constitutionalists in collusion with their Democrat bedfellows, Broken Record.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> Are you McConnell's nephew? Your moronic "turd party" shit gets old. Why don't you see if the GOP has a message board. They'll love your blind allegiance.


Its kind of ironic. When I first saw his posts on this topic
I totally agreed with him. I still do. I hate to see people
waste votes. If that vote enables a democrat to win its sad.
The reposting it in each thread makes me think you are right,
he is Mitche's long lost cousin or nephew.

I will say this. The Republicans need to earn your vote. Its
not enough to vote against the democrat. If I live in AZ and
my choice was McCain or a democrat - what's the difference?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> Third Party and "Other Party " voters only enable Democrats in almost all cases ...


Honestly, since I agree with you in principle, I'd suggest you save it
for when it really does. When the clinton's aid in Virginia won
the governorship I blamed the libertarians:

Candidate	Vote Count	%
Terence Richard McAuliffeCheck
Democratic
1,069,789	47.7%
Kenneth Thomas Cuccinelli, II
Republican
1,013,354	45.2%
Robert Christopher Sarvis
Libertarian
146,084	6.5%
All Others	11,844	0.5%
Total Votes Cast	2,241,071

As you can see the margin of libertarian vote cost the Republican"
the win. The democrat got about 57000 more votes and the libertarian
vote was 146,000. That rarely happens. It is very sad it happened in 
that case. Why? Because the Republican was actually a tea party 
Republican. He wasn't like McLame.

My suggestion is to save the rhetoric against 3rd parties for when it
matters. Then, when it matters, encourage Libertarians and others 
to join forces and not waste their vote. Otherwise you just piss them
off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Its kind of ironic. When I first saw his posts on this topic
> I totally agreed with him. I still do. I hate to see people
> waste votes. If that vote enables a democrat to win its sad.
> The reposting it in each thread makes me think you are right,
> ...


Did you read my post in the thread about the Federalist Party? I think I fleshed out both sides well enough.
I voted for Trump, this time, and there is a high probability I'll do it, again.
When it came between voting for McCain of CP's Virgil Goode, I went for Goode. Either way was a losing way, but it was a good a chance as ever to bolster the Constitution Party and try to elevate it to national discussion. Obviously, it didn't work well.
The two major parties have the national attention and plenty of money. They can do as they want. 
The founders warned us about the two party system. What did we do? We ignored their admonishment as we did all their others.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Did you read my post in the thread about the Federalist Party? I think I fleshed out both sides well enough.
> I voted for Trump, this time, and there is a high probability I'll do it, again.
> When it came between voting for McCain of CP's Virgil Goode, I went for Goode. Either way was a losing way, but it was a good a chance as ever to bolster the Constitution Party and try to elevate it to national discussion. Obviously, it didn't work well.
> The two major parties have the national attention and plenty of money. They can do as they want.
> The founders warned us about the two party system. What did we do? We ignored their admonishment as we did all their others.


The Dems seem to be a little low on cash. I think what hurts us really is credit. They will just get some credit, or sell some uranium.
2 Party systems dont give us much choice, I agree.. But, we are the ones who keep letting it happen.
We can fix it, 



https://conventionofstates.com/?ref=15263 but we all need to actually get involved.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

There is no doubt its a problem. In fact I wish a good Republican
would act like Soros and fund the Green Party. The left needs a 
good division the right seems to have several.

The one thing I often say to libertarians and others who are mad
the Republicans aren't perfect is: get in and change the Republican
party. You can't change it from outside. I argue at the state level
in CA that people need to be removed for our party. If a candidate
refuses to support the Republican agenda why do they get to use
the "R" behind their name?



Denton said:


> Did you read my post in the thread about the Federalist Party? I think I fleshed out both sides well enough.
> I voted for Trump, this time, and there is a high probability I'll do it, again.
> When it came between voting for McCain of CP's Virgil Goode, I went for Goode. Either way was a losing way, but it was a good a chance as ever to bolster the Constitution Party and try to elevate it to national discussion. Obviously, it didn't work well.
> The two major parties have the national attention and plenty of money. They can do as they want.
> The founders warned us about the two party system. What did we do? We ignored their admonishment as we did all their others.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stockton said:


> There is no doubt its a problem. In fact I wish a good Republican
> would act like Soros and fund the Green Party. The left needs a
> good division the right seems to have several.
> 
> ...


Ron Paul is a prime example of changing it from the inside. He stood on more planks of the party than the rest did, but you remember how the Establishment money treated him.
Roy Moore was and has always been about the constitution and you saw how he was treated. Notice how the Establishment turned against him? Notice how all the "news" about him and his accusers disappeared?

We can talk about changing it from within until the cows come home, but we see the treachery of the Establishment. We see their money and their resistance to a smaller government that protects the constitution instead of circumventing it.

It seems to me that our choices suck.


----------

